

3D Bezier Curves on Canvas - binarydreams
http://cssdeck.com/labs/bjiau4dy

======
chinchang
very cool 3D feel. A little tweak in line widths as they come and go would
made them look better.

------
SEJeff
Impressively smooth on my iPwn

